
New research may beat back bedbug epidemic (2017) - danielam
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-bedbug-epidemic.html
======
sunstone
Bedbugs are best eliminated with heat not pesticides as this article mentions.
The beauty of heat is that it's 100% effective and you don't have to know
where the bed bugs are in order for it to kill them.

Take the "divide and conquer" approach in your living space. Isolate one room
with masking tape (and perhaps plastic sheeting). Go over all the fabric and
upholstery with a steam gun. Then crank up the heat to over 50C for 24 hours.
Then move on to the next room. Bed bugs travel at night up to 200 feet so be
careful of re-contamination.

There are companies that will bag your entire house and then heat it up to
kill everything at once.

With your clothes just use the dryer on high. Washing will not affect the bugs
at all.

Full disclosure, yes I had them and I killed them using these techniques. Your
mileage may vary depending on the details of the structure you in.

~~~
hendersoon
So your argument is that masking each area in plastic like a Dexter kill room
then heating each room of the house to 130F for a full day is easier than
spraying a pesticide only toxic to arthropods around your bed a single time
then going about your life. Did I summarize it accurately?

Basically, you need to read the article. They're saying this pesticide
actually _works_.

~~~
sunstone
Heat is available now. My post is primarily for people who have bedbugs now.
If they want to wait a few years for this research to become a commercial
product then that is their choice.

~~~
hendersoon
Per the article, it's a commercial product now and already available in a
couple states.

------
pc2g4d
A new pesticide is like a new antibiotic: it's useful for now, but evolution
will catch up with it soon enough.

There are non-chemical means of eliminating bedbugs that should be preferred
for this reason. Though I guess bedbugs could evolve to withstand
heat/cold/starvation....

------
xkcd-sucks
Imagine sharing lab space with the Bedbug group... or first-date interactions
of such researchers

